# Oakley wants to shows u her teefs



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm really nervous...she's my little baby and I would die without her. But seeing how hard it is for her to chew a simple treat or kibble and even raw food, and despite brushing and a pretty extensive tooth care regime, we just can't keep them clean...so we are hoping to get a more normal functioning and looking mouth by removing a tooth on either side as there is just too much tooth and not enough mouth. Pieces of food get stuck between the two teeth next to each other on either side and because it hurts so much for her to chew with those teeth, she just doesn't, not even on bones or bullies, so tarter just builds up, despite brushing and scaling. Her teeth will be polished and cleaned tomorrow as well. :-/ I hope this helps.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Oakley will be fine! Then she will be able to eat her food and treats happily 

I know it's rough but you are doing the best thing for her!


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Aww, poor Oakley! I wish you both good luck on her surgery! I'm sure it will help her tremendously.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww poor little sweetie. I'm sure she will be fine though and better then ever when she's done. Keep us posted, Kristi. I'll be thinking good thoughts for you and your little sweetie tomorrow. Me and Pip & Roo send lots of puppy kisses for little Oakley.  xx


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aww oakwee i weel pway for yous so it won't huts too muchs. Yous haf a vewy good mommy dat wuvs you awot and dis is donna hep yous so muchs. 
xxooo wuv,
Leila


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

You guys will be in our thoughts tomorrow! I'm sure she'll pull through just fine but I'd be nervous as well. Its impossible not to be!

Good luck & thanks for showing pics of her toofers. Can't wait to see the "afters"!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I just hope that its the right thing to do...and that its not gonna hurt her too much...I'm a nervous wreck :-/ 

Does anyone else's chi's have teeth like hers?


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awwww poor Oakley! That mouth of her does look painful - I'm sure she'll be so happy when she can eat normally again! ((HUGS))


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

Aww bless her!! Good luck with the surgery I'm sure she will b just fine and a happier dog once it's all over!! Hugs to you and Oakley!!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

aww poor thing, im sure its for the best, and she will be much happier.xx


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww best wishes, hope all goes well.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Aw poor little Oakley!! I hope everything goes great and she begins to eat normally again!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Bloody Hell Kristi her mouth is jammed. Daisy's look nothing like that!! Poor little Oakley.

She will be fine sweetie its awful when they go under and blimey 3 of yours have in the last couple of weeks!! She will be a new dog after.. give her cuddles from Auntie Sarah xxxx


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Oakley you are just the cutest thing I have ever seen hon! Iknow this will make you feel better and then you can eat all the little treats you want without it being so hard. Bless you'rejust adorable! Good luck little angel I'll be pulling for ya!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thinking of you and Oakley this morning, hun! Can't wait to hear how much better things are for her!  xxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I just hope that its the right thing to do...and that its not gonna hurt her too much...I'm a nervous wreck :-/
> 
> Does anyone else's chi's have teeth like hers?


I think that's really common. Many chi's will grow two sets of teeth. If the adult teeth aren't aligned 100% over the baby teeth, the baby ones will stay in and the adult teeth grow right alongside them. That's why it's so important to be cognizant of their teeth, like you have, and have the baby teeth pulled!!

I'll be anxious to see the after pictures. Yes, her mouth will be a little sore, but I'll bet she'll do just fine.

Brody had 8 baby teeth pulled at his neuter or his teeth would have looked exactly like Oakleys. His mouth was sore for a couple days so he got soft foods and then he was fine.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I think that's really common. Many chi's will grow two sets of teeth. If the adult teeth aren't aligned 100% over the baby teeth, the baby ones will stay in and the adult teeth grow right alongside them. That's why it's so important to be cognizant of their teeth, like you have, and have the baby teeth pulled!!
> 
> I'll be anxious to see the after pictures. Yes, her mouth will be a little sore, but I'll bet she'll do just fine.
> 
> Brody had 8 baby teeth pulled at his neuter or his teeth would have looked exactly like Oakleys. His mouth was sore for a couple days so he got soft foods and then he was fine.


The worst part is...those are her adult teeth. Why? Because baby teeth WERE NOT pulled, despite my requests when she was spayed as a puppy.  Eventually they fell out, but by then those two adult teeth on either side were next to each other. So that could make getting them out a bit more traumatic. The vet is going to decide once she's asleep what the best course of action is, because its making it very hard for her to chew. If she can't get a tooth out safely, she obviously isn't going to take it out, but I'm still nervous. 

I just dropped her off, soooo nervous. I love that little gal so much and dunno what I would do without her. 

She gets 3 raw meals or access to raw meaty bones 3 times a week, her teeth are brushed, I've completely scaled the tarter off of them only a month ago (and a lot is back), she also drinks water with a tarter fighter in it, and her back teeth still look like that because she simply won't chew with them, it hurts her too much. :-/


----------



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

AWWW, Oakley is absolutely adorable by the way... I could just eat her up. I hope her surgery goes well and let us know how everything turns out!! Penny is having the same problem tho she is only 8months at the moment, she has two canines that have come in while her baby teeth are still holding strong and i believe one of her molars the same... =( so i know what you mean when you say nervous! I'm going to have her spayed so they will take the teeth at the same time, but I wanted to wait a while before having her spayed since she's only 2lb 2oz =/ So, now it's go ahead and get her spayed so her teeth can be pulled and won't cause problems... Unlike Oakley, she is still chewing and eating though. How old is lil Oaks?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oakley is 14 months...she has never been an eater, but it took a bit for me to figure out why. After I got the first round of tarter off of her teeth she started eating a bit better. She loves to chew she just doesn't use those double teeth in the back.

Definitely be ABSOLUTELY adamant about them pulling ANY baby teeth left in her mouth. They left some in Trigger's mouth and problems are already happening there. :-/


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hope all goes ok tomorrow.

I'm sure Oakley will do great! 

Be thinking of you both xx


----------



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

You know, come to think of i don't think penny is using her back teeth.. hmm I need to pay close attention to that. Do you think she would be fine to be spayed at 8mos being less than 2.5lbs?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

PennysMom said:


> You know, come to think of i don't think penny is using her back teeth.. hmm I need to pay close attention to that. Do you think she would be fine to be spayed at 8mos being less than 2.5lbs?


Talk to your vet and see what his comfort level is with the tinies. My vet often worked on rats, guinea pigs, etc. and they are way less than 2 pounds. I would think it would be just fine. There are several here who have had surgeries done at that size.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Oh, poor little Oakley! It's so horrid when they need surgery, 'cos you can't explain to them that it's for their own good, and that they'll feel better afterward. I hope it heals up quickly, so she can start to really enjoy eating. She is such a little cutie!


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Venus had 6 teeth taken out recently. She is two so she had them a while before we rescued her. She wouldn't chew on anything except her food and her teeth were hard to clean. Now she loves to chew on her dog toys, and she has a good time. She was just a little out of it the day it was done, but she was back to normal the next day.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

you and oakley will be in my thoughts and prayers for a safe recovery as well. please update when can.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

That is one crowded little mouth! Im sure she will feel much better and have a much easier time enjoying her treats and meals once shes had some of those extra guys extracted. 
Its always stressful when the little ones have to have some kind of procedure, but it certainly looks like it will make her much more comfortable. Good for you for being brave, Im sure Oakley is grateful!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kristi how did she do?? I know we have a huge time difference but is she done???


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I pick her up in an hour...no news is good news, right? 

Poor little dear


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> no news is good news, right?


Definitely.  I'm sure she did just fine. I'm glad she'll be back home with you soon, hon. xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

That's fab news babe shell be snoozing her head off


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Just got her home. She was starving so I fed her a bit of softened kibble. She seems just like her normal self.

Once the vet got in there and got her asleep, she realized they were BABY TEETH! So she should be much much much better now. They ended up not pulling the tooth in the front, she was afraid getting it out might damage the root systems of some of the other teeth, so we just left it, and it should be fine. 

Oakley seems to be back to her old self already LOL. So glad that those teeth are gone, they were so freaky looking!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so happy all went so smoothly! I'm sure it'll make a huge difference for her! YAY for no more freaky teeth!  :hello1::hello1:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Just got her home. She was starving so I fed her a bit of softened kibble. She seems just like her normal self.
> 
> Once the vet got in there and got her asleep, she realized they were BABY TEETH! So she should be much much much better now. They ended up not pulling the tooth in the front, she was afraid getting it out might damage the root systems of some of the other teeth, so we just left it, and it should be fine.
> 
> Oakley seems to be back to her old self already LOL. So glad that those teeth are gone, they were so freaky looking!


I didn't know there was a question!! Of course they were baby teeth! Did the vet actually think that she grew two sets of adult teeth?? 

I'm so glad she is home and all went well. Great news. :hello1:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I didn't know there was a question!! Of course they were baby teeth! Did the vet actually think that she grew two sets of adult teeth??
> 
> I'm so glad she is home and all went well. Great news. :hello1:


No but we couldn't tell which teeth were where/doing what, I don't think either of us were looking for baby teeth cuz I figured they were all gone. 

She thought two adult teeth had jammed next to each other, if that makes sense?

I took a little peek in her mouth, there is a stitch on either side, but it looks sooo much better!


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm glad all went well and she got those teeth that were hurting her out. Yay! =)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> No but we couldn't tell which teeth were where/doing what, I don't think either of us were looking for baby teeth cuz I figured they were all gone.
> 
> She thought two adult teeth had jammed next to each other, if that makes sense?
> 
> I took a little peek in her mouth, there is a stitch on either side, but it looks sooo much better!


I'm so glad she got those baby teeth out. She should be right as rain now.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Glad Oakley is feeling good and her mouth is looking better!


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm glad everything went well! I'm sure she will feel so much better now that she can eat properly.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

So glad she came through with flying colors!!! YAY!
I bet she'll enjoy the xtra pampering she's gonna be getting. lol


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

so glad it all went well and she is back home with you...oh the things they put us through!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg oakley!!! lol i was cracking up to the captions on the pics. but omg poor you! that is nuts,...i didn't even know that was even possible o_o goodluck on the operation!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh i was a little late on replyin, yay stiches! LOL  hopefully now can chew better soon :albino:


----------

